# Psychology 5+1 pathway



## charlee (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi all,
I am currently completing my Bsc Psychology with Counselling at the OU in the UK and plan afterwards to do my Msc Clinical Psychology in Germany. Both of these courses are accredited through the national equivalents of APS (UK - BPS, Germany-BDP). However, as my Bachelor is a 3 year course and not a 4 year I'm guessing that I won't qualify direct for board registration. I'm wondering if I would qualify for the 5+1 pathway but when I reached out the the APS and the AHPRA both told me that they can't give me any information until I have my qualifications and apply to have them assessed. So I was wondering if anyone else on here has tried this pathway? 
I would be very grateful for any info!


----------



## charlee (Nov 18, 2021)

bump


----------

